# T3 degredation in suspension/liquid (?)



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello all,

I've used liquid T3 in the past as well as tabs, and I recently picked up some liquid T3 for the first time in years. I have been using, according to the label, 200mcg (tapered up because I felt no effects).

I've never previously used over 100 mcg at the high end, and still I see or feel nothing. This is considered a reputable shop, so searching around a bit I found the claim in many places that T3 degrades when in suspension. However, some say it would take a significant amount of time - hmm.

Does anyone have any solid data on this, or have experienced the same thing? 200mcg is a crazy amount of T3 to run, but even 40mcg I should absolutely feel given my past experience and I feel nothing.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2014)

Just placed an order with Ironmag Research now that I know its available here, hoping for some heat!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 2, 2014)

man i hope it does not go bad quick i got about 3-4 bottles i have had for a while and was not going to use them to later.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2014)

Someone said to refrigerate them or keep them cool (everyone knows the "cool-dark" thing so...). I was hoping someone might know better, but Google shows a number of posts on the whole degradation thing.

But, one of those people said it would take a pretty long time and lots of UV exposure, thats kind of common sense so I'm not sure how bad this is.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2014)

Its stable if kept around room temp out of sunlight. 

IronMag Research is top of the line. You will LOVE it!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2014)

Awesome, can't wait. I'm bummed that I have a bottle of, something that doesn't feel at all like T3.


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 2, 2014)

They a sponser? I'd hit them up and have the send a new bottle. Stuff goes bad sometimes


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2014)

IronMag stuff has a MFG date on the side, haven't seen that with others - nice feature.


----------

